# Glasgow Royal Assisted Conception Service - Over 40



## SUNNYDANCE (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello  
Are there any 40+ ladies cycling with Glasgow Royal right now? Wondering how you are getting on there?
I have had 3 private ICSI cycles this year, all BFN. I am now £16k less off, emotionally exhausted and heartbroken I will not be able to give my child a sibling.
My issues are male factor. I have no known issues, however my age is against me now. When we started this year my husband and I agreed that we would only have 3 attempts. If money was no issue, I would keep going until I physically couldnt. 
Anyway, my experience this year has been variable at Glasgow Royal.
*April, 1st cycle*: Long Protocol. 7 eggs. (2 no fert/ 2 icsi damage/degenerated / 3 fertilised). Transfer of 1 embryo at morula stage. No frosties. BFN.
*July, 2nd Cycle*: Short Protocol, increase to max Gonal F and Luveris. 10 eggs (7 fert / 1 no fert / 1 abnormal fert / 1 icsi damage). Transfer of 2 embryos (both blasts). No frosties. BFN.
*October, 3rd Cycle*. Short Protocol. Really poor response (told every cycle is different??). 4 eggs (2 no fert/1 icsi damage / 1 fert). The 1 embryo divided from 1 to 3 cells and so on and so was advised that it was not viable for transfer. DID Not even make it to transfer stage - shocked and gutted!

Has anyone else had experience of ICSI damage to eggs? This has happened to my eggs at every cycle this year. Also, fertilisation rate hasnt been great on first and third cycle, way below average, I thought ICSI was meant to have really high fertilisation rates.
The Glasgow Royal stats re pregnancy on their website are from 2015/16 - does anyone know where I might be able to find more up to date stats?
Would love to try again but my practical side is telling me to give up now. 
Hope to hear any of your experiences soon.
Sunnydance xxx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Sunnydance
It's been many years since I cycled at GRI so couldn't advise on what they are like at the moment. There is a relatively active GRI thread here and it may be worth posting there: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=259.0
Turia x


----------



## SUNNYDANCE (Sep 14, 2008)

Will do Turia - thanks for letting me know....


----------

